# classical music that are creepoid specie, they want to scare you to death?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm jeez that a funny one anay modern or neo-modern work, classical composer that sounds like Nurse Whit Wounds industrial one man band from england , this is all i know.I hardly know Nurse whit wounds and it give me the creeps, im traumatized but it's kinda cool... lol

:lol:


----------



## Samael420 (Nov 8, 2017)

It is hard to beat the sheer weirdness of Nurse With Wound, but the closest thing to NWW from the point of view of classical music that I can think of is Schoenberg

- 



- 




I think some Stockhausen are more similar in sound to NWW, but for some reason Schoenberg gives me more of an eerie feeling.

-


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I think the string quartets by Brian Ferneyhough sounds really scary:

Here is number six as an example.

I can´t decide if I like them or not.
They are not beautiful but at the same time it feels fascinating to listen to them.


----------



## JLi (Jan 31, 2018)

Gyorgy Ligeti's Volumina is an organ work that consists entirely of subbass and tone clusters.

Krysztof Penderecki composed lots of orchestral works that sound creepy. He is actually the soundtrack composer for The Shining.

Also by Ligeti, Harmonies (Study for Organ No. 1) is exactly what it sounds like: creepy chords. Ligeti even tells the performer to increase air pressure to give off a creepy timbre.

All of those will haunt you in your dreams and make Schoenberg sound like Mozart.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Try the symphonies by Humphrey Searle. He wrote the eerie soundtrack to The Haunting (the original B/W version). His symphonies are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

JLi said:


> Krysztof Penderecki composed lots of orchestral works that sound creepy. He is actually the soundtrack composer for The Shining.


There are two versions of the film. Which one was Penderecki involved in? In the first, they used bit and pieces of Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta to absolutely blood curdling effect.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

One name should sort this question out: Giacinto Scelsi.


----------

